# Batteries, Power Supplies, Relays, switches and PLCs



## power62 (Sep 19, 2012)

Any good references for these topics?

To what exrtent (or how deep) we supposed to go into these topics?

Thanks


----------



## dayrongarcia (Feb 24, 2015)

I would like to hear from recent examines about this topic.


----------



## iwire (Feb 24, 2015)

batteries, I use this and some wiki print out

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/


----------



## Kovz (Feb 24, 2015)

Graffeo's EE Guide has some good info on batteries (pages 178-180). It also has a couple paragraphs on Switches, Power Supplies, and PLC's (pages 180-187).

I printed these out to add to my binder:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programmable_logic_controller

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_automation_protocols


----------



## zm83 (Feb 24, 2015)

There is some good info in the RUS substation design guide on batteries and chargers. Some what real world info


----------



## maverickPEPower (Feb 25, 2015)

Quick Overview Relay coordination: http://www.usbr.gov/power/data/fist/fist3_9/vol3-9.pdf

Detailed overview: http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/notes/artsci/artsci.pdf


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wikipedia and Graffeo were big helps. I can send you other internet sources within the next couple of days. I would focus on the basics but if you're not familiar with relay coordination that may require some deeper study.


----------

